# Cinematic Studio Solo Strings in Reaper



## oasisfirefly (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi guys. A little help here for those experienced in Reaper. How do you guys map the CC2 & adjust the Vibrato parameter from Cinematic Studio Solo Strings for these two situations? 
1. When mapping to an modwheel. 
2. When manually applying the cc via the mouse inside the MIDI GUI when you click the MIDI item in the track. CSSS Vibrato is at CC2 by default but there is also a Reaper Parameter at 02 called Breath MSB


----------



## rms (Apr 10, 2021)

By default CSS assigns CC1 to dynamics, CC2 to Vibrato and CC7 to Expression. You can change these inside the CSS interface.
If you click on the nut icon inside CSSS's GUI you have access to a menu where you can remap Dynamics, Vibrato and Expression to whatever CC you want.

1. For my workflow, I remapped the CC1 controller modwheel to output CC2 (did it within the controller), and assigned CC1 and CC7 to a fader controller I have on my desk.

2. CC2 is usually reserved for instruments to do whatever they want with it; in the case of CSS, is Vibrato amount. If you want to edit CSSS Vibrato inside the MIDI Item Editor, you look for the CC2 lane (or whatever CC you've mapped vibrato to inside CSSS GUI).


----------

